# Celestial Nights Shaving Soap-Pic Heavy



## earthygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry for the cross posts, but I am just so darn happy with the way these shaving soaps came out!  all EO's used.  soaped at room temp to avoid the potential for seizing. it worked pretty well. colored with black and pink aussie clays.  EO's used were bergamot, nutmeg, tangerine, ginger, cinnamon leaf and clove bud.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice round shaving mug soaps pictured here!  Very nice swirls and showing how you did them! Perhaps you could share a basic shaving soap recipe with our forum, earthygirl???  Hope, hope, hope! :wink:   

Paul....


----------



## edco76 (Nov 28, 2007)

Super. Did you swirl "in the pot"? or "in the can" hehe Dragonfly will like that post.


----------



## Becky (Nov 28, 2007)

They look really good!


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 28, 2007)

Awirled in the can :wink:   boy was that a challange!  I will post the basic recipe in the recipe section


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Ed, when I was "in the can" tonight, I looked down into the potty and saw a great looking swirl... then it disappeared!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Those look awesome!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 29, 2007)

You men make me laugh!!!!  That means I will have a great day at my stewpid job today!!  

Hey Tab!!!  Am I supposed to be writing the story with all the funny words?  Or is someone else gonna do it?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Nov 29, 2007)

Um sorry about hi-jacking!!

Those shaving soaps are rockin cool!  I would love the recipe!!!  gimmee!!!!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Nov 29, 2007)

*Love!*

I LOVE this soap!


----------



## Neil (Nov 29, 2007)

That there soap is mighty Purdy!  Makes me want to be a better soaper.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 3, 2007)

I love it! Great colors, nice swirls. Congrats!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 3, 2007)

Love it, love it, love it!!  Please post your recipe.


----------



## earthygirl (Dec 3, 2007)

its posted in the recipe section.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 4, 2007)

So cool! I use the fantastic Pringle mould as well.   
I find that when I swirl in the pot it becomes more even, at least for me. I'd probably spill if I didn't do it that way, anyway.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I finally used one of the end pieces for shaving yesterday morning.  The scent came out wonderful! and the "slip" was great!

All and all I'm pretty happy with it


----------

